# Laundry Room Makeover



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I finally get to have my laundry area re-done! Not much is really happening this weekend except for plumbing in the new drain line and installing the external vent for the dryer. However, the room will get completely re-arranged to be more user friendly. 

Currently, my filing cabinet sits on top of the heating vent. I didn't realize how dangerous that could get until I burned my fingers on the handle of a drawer. So, moving stuff around a bit, to make better use of space, heat and appliances. YAY!!!!

I might even get that silly shelf hung back up, too!:clap:


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Ninn...

Nice work, girl!! :clap::happy::dance:

(As I hang my head in shame) .... I didn't do much cleaning today! 

But I think I will attempt to pick up some mis-match paint and do the laundry area in the basement this weekend!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

WTG girls! A fresh, clean, user-friendly laundry area is on my "someday" list, too! Ninn, I'm so excited for you! Mine requires a MAJOR decluttering first, but it's a comin'! 

I'm doing my best to keep focused on my kitchen right now. I am very easily sidetracked, and could see myself starting in on the utility room without finishing the kitchen. This is one of my downfalls - a little here, a little there, and nothing kept up. I'm really trying to change that. But hopefully some day soon I'll get to post about my laundry room makeover!!

Oh, and Ninn, I would go ahead and move that file cabinet! That's kinda scary!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Lick creek~

I used to clean like that. Start on the kitchen and find something that goes in the living room. Go to put it away and find something else there that goes in yet another room. It was a vicious circle. That's what started me using baskets or boxes. All the stuff you come across in the kitchen that goes in another room just gets tossed into that box. You can even have one for each other room if you think you need it. Then just drop the box off in that room. When you start putting stuff away in the next room, you are bound to come across things that go in the rest of them. It took me about 3 months of doing that every week before I started seeing less stuff getting left behind.

Of course, you must understand, I have only 1 child left living at home. I don't have little ones following me around and undoing all my work right behind me. That does tend to present it's own challenge.

Murron~

I didn't get as much done as I would have liked either. It was just too nice outside to be indoors all day, and the moving of the filing cabinet will have to wait until DH is home. I can't do it. Haven't re-hung that shelf either. Still working on the closet purge, so the rod won't come down again. (turns out it was the rod that broke, bringing the shelf with it. all new construction goin up in there, asap)

Don't think you have to get it all done at one time, girls. Even little changes make such a huge difference in how a room feels. Good or bad. Right now, my grandsons walker is in the middle of my living room floor, in many pieces while I clean it. It makes the whole room feel a mess. And the sight of a full ashtray? Makes me insane. Feels like the room is dirty. 

I have to say, though. My bathroom is still gorgeous! I still grin every time I walk in there-which is a lot because I hang wet jeans in there overnight to dry. (hottest room in the house) My son even scooped the litter box! Said the smell made my nice clean bathroom "feel" dirty.!! YAY!!!! (now if I could just get him to clean his room!)


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, you got your ds to scoop the litter box?  That announcement deserves its own thread, lol! I still end up doing 99% of the scooping at our house. 6 cats makes for a lot of dirty kitty litter.

I have to have a clean spot somewhere in my house, even if I have a bunch of other stuff pulled out so I can work on a project...I have to know there is one area I can go to that is neat and orderly, and just plain CLEAN! I get depressed otherwise.


----------

